# *newbie* Come meet my boys! C:



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Everyone meet Thor and Loki!:
View attachment 15434

Thor:
View attachment 15402

View attachment 15410

Loki(and the name fits [so well it's actually a little scary xD]!):
View attachment 15418

View attachment 15426

I would also just like to share this little realization I had when I was reading the 'rat facts you may not have known' thing. So Loki is the norse god of mischief right? Right. A group of rats is called a mischief right? Right. So in terms of my rats, Loki is Thor's god. Just thought that was pretty great and a little funny haha. ^.^


----------



## LetTheRightOneIn (Oct 25, 2012)

I love the names.. I am a huge comic book freak so that's what I automatically connected them too. Gorgeous babies!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

The names fit them so well! Funny joke you made!  They're both adorable!


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

LetTheRightOneIn said:


> I love the names.. I am a huge comic book freak so that's what I automatically connected them too. Gorgeous babies!


Dude me too! ^.^ Least I'm not the only comic nerd on here C: I also have a Black Ghost Knife fish named batman. My 'wife' Cat is really into iron man and the avengers and she got me into it. Loki being my favorite character; naturally he was the perfect choice of name and wll i mean the colors of the rats were just too perfect to not name them Thor and Loki. haha Thank you so much! I think so too. Although Thor is incredibly shy, skittish, and [apparenty thus far] perpetually nervous and jumpy. Like seriously you can sit stock still and he will STILL jump back a foot and take off to hide! He scares himself poopless well actually really the opposite but yeah. So his name doesn't match much but hopefully that will change he's still new so.


----------



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Cuuuuties. :3
Of course Thor is blonde, and Loki is black. Perfect names.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Jackie said:


> The names fit them so well! Funny joke you made!  They're both adorable!


Thanks!!! >.< I thought it was hahaha thank you Loki's the biggest sweetheart sometimes and others he's the god of mischief (and not in the funny way) but he's my boy and I love him. <3 Thanks! x3 They'd probably thank you too but they're currently sleeping together on my pillow and I don't have the heart to wake them up.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Lioness said:


> Cuuuuties. :3
> Of course Thor is blonde, and Loki is black. Perfect names.


Of course! X) Thanks! I thought so too! C:


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I just assumed that they went together because in mythology Loki is Thor's servant (Thor is the god of thunder, Loki is the god of mischief of coarse). I'm a comic book person but I prefer DC comics over Marvel. Don't know why, I have just never liked any of Marvel's stuff, even the Avengers to me was boring (Yeah, Yeah, hate me now).

Anyways cute boys.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't hate you I prefer DC Comics as well (I'm a HUGE Batman nerd) I can't give a really accurate opinion on marvels comics cause I never read them (that's my Cat's ting(yes Cat is a person)) I just like the Iron Man movies and the Avengers (mostly just for loki and iron man). That's about the extent of my marvel likeness though. So I feel you. Thank you!
We should all get 5ogether and have a comic people party haha


----------



## Jenzie (Dec 26, 2012)

I'll totally crash your DC loving party with my love of Marvel! Lol

Your ratties are sooo cute though!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

That's okay it's a "*Comic people *party"! I never said it was for just DC. All comic lovers are welcome! Yay for nondiscrimination!! Wooo! I know! Thank you though ^.^


----------



## Ilovemybabyrats (Feb 5, 2013)

They are so adorable.  Thor had about the same coloring as my Nippy, although her stripe doesn't go down so farand is a little wider.


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Ilovemybabyrats said:


> They are so adorable.  Thor had about the same coloring as my Nippy, although her stripe doesn't go down so farand is a little wider.


I know! Aren't they though?! aww :3


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL, my son gave avenger names to all our rats as nicknames (except blaze which he calls batman rat) The boys are adorable...lets hope Loki doesn't try to kill Thor to be true to the comic


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Haha well Batman is like mega awesome so I mean I can see why. I really can't blame him haha. So far they get along pretty well. C: Alothough their "playing" is getting a little rougher. When I used to sit Loki and Thor on the bed Thor would poop smelly half liquid poop every where then crawl under a blanket and sleep and Loki would leaave him alone for the most part and run around the bed for a few hours and then he'd crawl up onto my shoulder and snuggle in for some cuddles and sleep. Now He usually spends a lot of it power grooming Thor (which bothers me cause he's already shy and nervous enough) and chasing him around and like suddenly taking off in this super fast run all over the place and there is no cuddles and sleep on mommy's shoulder. When he does sleep he curls up i the general vicinity of Thor or with him and sleeps. It kinda makes me really sad cause that's one of the big reason's I fell in love with Loki because he was such a loving friendly sweetheart cuddle rat and now I feel like that's changing. :/ Although on the up side THor doesn't liquid poop anywhere andmore all solids as since the liquid poop stopped he has yet (to my knowledge) pooped on the bed and he will crawl up to me timidly and sometimes even jusmp on me if I still enough but usually he scares himself out of it. :/ I'm not really sure how to go about fixing this or if its normmal and shouldn't be fixed or what and I'm kinda lost a little but.... sorry I totally didn't mean to right you a whole freaking novel xD


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, We're planning on our next Dumbo boy (if he's a beige or lighter color) to name him Beast boy  Beast boy, Raven, and Flash are my favorite super heroes, even when I was really little. Really, what is better then a green shape shifter?

I would love a comic book party if I read comic books on a regular basis, I do watch a ton of anime based off comic books so that some what counts (though personally, I do Not like young justice, which is called one of the "best" super hero animes)


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Gorgeous rats & I'm loving the names too.....my fiance is a big comic freak & sometimes it does rub off on me 

& isn't fear pooping just a joy?.........NOT!!! Banshee is going thru it at the moment & it stinks! Literally!!!


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Totally! It just the best hing ever. yeah it does so incredibly bad. I really hope thor doesnt get worse and I really hope Loki gos back to how he was soon cause i miss it a lot :/


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

Its probably their hormones or something...hopefully things start balancing out & they become squishy rats! My oldest boys went thru it, now Fester is really mellowing out...Gomez is a bit touchy...but I think rats go thru an awkward teenage stage. How old are your boys?


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

Eden10 said:


> Its probably their hormones or something...hopefully things start balancing out & they become squishy rats! My oldest boys went thru it, now Fester is really mellowing out...Gomez is a bit touchy...but I think rats go thru an awkward teenage stage. How old are your boys?


I hope so too c: Aww! Yeah I've heard that said on hear before. That's another problem I have: I don't know. I forgot to ask the sales guy :/ All I can say is that Im pretty sure that their age ranges are wide cause of their size difference. But I don't know :/


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

Loki must be a popular name. I got my 3 boys just a week ago and one of them is named Loki (he fits the name rather well lol) but anyway cute boys


----------



## Camelle (Feb 11, 2013)

portkeytonowhere said:


> Loki must be a popular name. I got my 3 boys just a week ago and one of them is named Loki (he fits the name rather well lol) but anyway cute boys


I suppose it must be. haha ww <3 Hey our rats are name twins now!! ^.^ xD Awww thnks!!


----------

